# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Распределение клиентских лицензий!

## o24o

Есть необходимость объединять работающие в кластере БД в группу и выделять на эту группу определенное количество лицензий! То есть БД 10 а лицензий на них 2 выделить, таким образом более 2-х БД запустить чтоб было нельзя!

----------


## avm3110

> и выделять на эту группу определенное количество лицензий


Вы о каких лицензиях говорите? Лицензии сервера или же клиентские лицензии?

----------


## o24o

Вроде бы тему написал "Распределение клиентских лицензий"!

----------


## avm3110

> Вроде бы тему написал


Так тема "Про Фому", а постинг "Про Ерёму":eek:
"Кластер БД" *не занимается* раздачей лицензий ни каким образом. Лицензии раздаются "Серверами лицензий", вот на них и стройте ограничения (каким компам какие сервера выдают лицензии).

----------


## o24o

Вот смотрите, стоит сервак 1С, на нем же клиентские лицензии и куча различных конфигураций и клиентские лицензии соответственно. Вот нужно кучу БД которые в кластере объединять в группу и давать этой группе определенное количество клиентских лицензий! То есть БД 10 а клиентских лицх 2, соответственно больше 2-х БД одновременно не запустят из этой группы!

---------- Post added at 13:06 ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 ----------

Работа клиента возможна как через web так и через тонкий клиент!

----------


## avm3110

> Работа клиента возможна как через web так и через тонкий клиент!


Вы явно что-то путаете... У 1С лицензионная политика клиентских подключений идёт либо на конект (для web-а), либо на пользователя (для тонкого и толстого клиентов). При этом для пользователя - пофик к какому количеству баз идет подключение (хоть по отдельности, хоть хором) - это все одна пользовательская лицензия. А для web-а опять же - лицензия тратиться на конект со стороны web-сервера и тут так же кластер БД однозначно "не при делах".

----------


## o24o

то есть вы хотите сказать, что при запуске у себя несколько тонких клиентов к 1 БД, (зайду в 3 окна 1С), у меня будет съедена 1 клиентская лицензия?

---------- Post added at 12:03 ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 ----------

Или же если я открою  на своем компе 3 разные БД находящихся на серваке, у меня тоже будет съедена 1 лицензия?

----------


## avm3110

> я открою на своем компе 3 разные БД находящихся на серваке


Ну не знаю как у вас, но и у меня и у моих пользователей именно так и происходит. 
А чтобы не было не нужных "фантазий" на эту тему, попробуйте для начала осилить FAQ "от 1С" - http://v8.1c.ru/predpriyatie/questions_licence.htm

----------


## o24o

У Вас я так понимаю клиентские лицензии на USB и каждый воткнут в клиентский компьютер, все правильно?

----------


## avm3110

> я так понимаю клиентские лицензии на USB


Не правильно понимаете.

Даю хинт - политика лицензирования 1С не зависит от "вида" (программная или аппаратная реализация, локальная лицензия или же используется сервер менеджера лицензий) лицензирования. В любом этом случае, 1 клиент (толстый или тонкий) может одновременно конектится к любому количеству баз расположенных как локально (файл-сервер), так и на различных серверах 1С Предприятия. Лишь бы хватало ресурсов данного клиентского места

----------


## o24o

Вы как давно работаете с 1С?

---------- Post added at 14:22 ---------- Previous post was at 13:05 ----------

Вопрос, а как давно Вы работаете с 1С?

----------


## avm3110

> а как давно


Более 10 лет - вас это устраивает? Но вроде вопрос был в ином, насколько способны осилить FAQ по лицензированию 1С, который я Вам подсказал. Судя по реакции, попытка была явно не удачна.

----------


## o24o

> Судя по реакции, попытка была явно не удачна.


 Можно я Вас попрошу, не обращать свое внимание на эту тему! Вопрос по распределению лицензий остается открытым!

----------


## avm3110

> Можно я Вас попрошу


Попросить - конечно можно. Но вначале прекратите спамить форум *****скими топиками.

---------- Post added at 07:48 ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 ----------




> Вопрос по распределению лицензий


Идиотская постановка задачи не имеет решения по определению.

----------


## o24o

Идиотские советы с *****скими заключениями мешают решению этой задачи!

----------


## avm3110

> мешают решению этой задачи!


Вы вроде уже усиленно решаете задачу "как удалиться с этого форума". Даже в таком вопросе у Вас неудача?

----------


## o24o

усиленно решаю задачу Вашего отсутствия в моих темах!

----------


## Kedis

> усиленно решаю задачу Вашего отсутствия в моих темах!


Он троллит :), не обращайте внимания, но решение Вашей проблемы действительно отсутствует, ответ будет один - никак.

----------


## avm3110

> ответ будет один - никак


Ну вот, и другие подтверждают мой диагноз




> Идиотская постановка задачи не имеет решения по определению.

----------


## Kedis

> Идиотская постановка задачи не имеет решения по определению.


Ну зачем так резко, думаю просто человек не совсем правильно выразился свою проблему, он пытался на свою проблему озвучить мифический пример. Думаю если он расскажет в чём у него истинная задача и реальная ситуация ему смогут помочь.
Предполагаю что задача стоит совсем по другому, без всяких групп и ограничений по открытым базам.
To o24o расскажите реальную ситуацию и в чём проблема, видимо вы подошли к ней просто не с того "края".

----------


## avm3110

> думаю просто человек не совсем правильно выразился свою проблему


Судя по флейму уже нескольких топиков - он явно вообще не в состоянии вменяемо сформулировать задачу, а выплескивает поток "не замутненного познанием сознания".

У него отсутствует даже маломальское понимания сути процесса о котором он пытается что-либо сформулировать. У 1С "разрешение" лицензий идёт задолго до того как идёт "присоединение" к БД, поэтому на уровне "кластера БД" заниматься "выделением" лицензий просто не возможно по определению.
Но человек не в состоянии осилить даже FAQ от 1С в части лицензирования, а продолжает тупо долбить "желаемое", хотя реалии показывают на очевидную бесперспективность таких попыток.

P.S. Отсутствие ответа на вопрос "о возрасте" - весьма симптоматичен. Тут явно ярко запущенный кризис "пубертатного периода развития" :D

---------- Post added at 09:25 ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 ----------




> Предполагаю что задача стоит совсем по другому


Да "стоящая задача" - она очевидна по созданным им топикам.
Один топик "облака", второй топик "клиентские лицензии". Т.е. есть желание запуская юзера в облака, выделять то количество лицензий которое "привязано" к конкретным облачным базам.

----------


## m.shornikov

Кстати, касательно лицензий, хотел бы немного ОФФтопнуть: лицензия дается на ПК или на один запуск БД? (предположим у нас бухгалтер запускает сразу 10 БД, получается она 10 лицух съедает?)

Еще раз, сорри за офтопп

----------


## avm3110

> (предположим у нас бухгалтер запускает сразу 10 БД, получается она 10 лицух съедает?


Смотря как запускает.. Если "толстым" или "тонким" клиентом - кушается только 1 лицензия (даже если баз одновременно 100 откроет), но если будет открывать web-клиентом - скушает на каждый коннект по лицензии.

----------


## m.shornikov

> Смотря как запускает.. Если "толстым" или "тонким" клиентом - кушается только 1 лицензия (даже если баз одновременно 100 откроет), но если будет открывать web-клиентом - скушает на каждый коннект по лицензии.


а если лицензии распределяет сервер, то лицуха берется на каждый сеанс? (причем если стоит настройка, лицензию распределяет сервер 1с)

----------


## avm3110

> то лицуха берется на каждый сеанс?


Что тут Вы понимаете под термином "сеанс"?
У 1С в стратегии лицензирования нет различий кто выдает лицензии (или ключик на локальном рабочем месте, либо выделенный сервер лицензий, либо этим занимается сервер 1С).
Отличие для вэб-а проистекают, из-за того, что все обращения к 1С через вэб идут под именем самого вэб-сервера, вот 1С и не парится в таком случае и под каждый сеанс кушает отдельную лицуху (и пофик кто эти лицухи отдает, ключ, сервер лицензий или сервер 1С предприятия)

----------


## m.shornikov

понял, спасибо!

----------


## m.shornikov

Но все равно непонятно почем менеджер лицензий показывает, что один и тот же юзер съел 2 лицухиИ2015-04-22_115957.png 2015-04-22_120146.png

----------


## avm3110

> Но все равно непонятно почем менеджер лицензий показывает, что один и тот же юзер съел 2 лицухи?


Вы как-то от темы "выдачи лицензий сервером 1С", плавно перешли к глюкам алладиновского ХАСП-менеджера.

Да, есть такая бага у алладина (хотя некоторые считают это фичей) :blush:
Так как сетка бывает отваливается, поэтому у алладина стоит по умолчанию довольно большой тайм-аут и получается, что клиент легально вышел и опять вошёл, а предыдущие его коннект "залип" в менеджере лицензий.

Но повторюсь - это проблема Алладина, а не политики лицензирования 1С

----------

m.shornikov (22.04.2015)

----------


## m.shornikov

понял, спасибо, больше вопросов нету!

----------

